# Intralipid from 3fivetwo/Kingsbridge



## Fluffy11 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, looking some quick advice please.

I need five infusions of intralipid..just got my bfp...but have had six miscarriages.

Was wondering if anyone knows whether 3fivetwo charge you a prescription fee/consultation fee (to get the script) for every infusion so that rather than being £180 for each infusion it is closer to £300+ ?

This is what happened to me in Dec...had to pay £120 for the script and £180 for the intralipid...and then I miscarried the next day.

Just wondering if it's going to cost £300 every 3-4 weeks until 20 weeks (ALso, is this the right protocol...one infusion every 4 week to 20 weeks? Dublin told me only three infusions but every two weeks until 8 weeks...yet I miscarry at 12 weeks!)

Totally confused. Glad for any advice anyone can give me.

Thanks

CX


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi mamakate
Congrats on your BFP
Sorry if this reply is too late but I had ILs at Kingsbridge. I had px from my clinic which was serum in Greece and KB just administered the stuff and it was £180 each time.  I only did them every two weeks til about week 10/11 I think, sorry memory is bit hazy now, but that was on the advice of my clinic so go with whatever your clinic advise as I'm sure it'll be based on your history.  Good luck.  It does all add up doesn't it but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end  
De


----------

